# 41 - pregnant with Twins, anyone else??



## shinyshoes

Hello and thanks for reading!

As the title says I'm 41 and have just found out at the 12 week scan that we're expecting twins. Is there anyone else out there who is pregnant with or has had twins at a similar age?? 

I know it's a huge blessing - but am feeling completely overwhelmed at the moment, not helped by constant morning sickness and a very active 16 month DD.

Looking for someone to share the journey with and/or some positive experiences!!


----------



## Naturalmommi

Hi congrats!! I haven't had my US yet so I don't know if I'm having twins but my symptoms have been different than my first 3 preg. What were your symptoms?


----------



## Piper183

:happydance: Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## beetle

Hi Shinyshoes - huge congrats! I had an early scan at 6.5 weeks to find I'm expecting identical twins and I'm 45 and pregnant for the first time! I'm quietly terrified. I don't want to lose either and I know there are greater risks. How long have you had the morning sickness for? Hopefully it should start to ease for you and you can start to enjoy your pregnancy. When are you due?


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi beetle - I haven't logged on here for a while so apologies for not replying! How is everything going for you?

Morning sickness eventually went about 20 weeks or so I think and everything has progressed fairly well from there. 

Would love to know how you're getting along :)


----------



## beetle

Hi Shinyshoes - so glad everything is progressing well. When are they due? All good here. Im currently 10.5 weeks - had a scan at 9.5 weeks and there were two wriggling away so hopefully all will be well at the next scan which we are still waiting for the appointment to come through. NHS said they are scanning up to 13.4 weeks so still a while for me before I can officially announces anything! :)


----------



## 5Miracles

Here's to a H&H 9 months and delivery for you mamas and your babies!:flower:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Twins here too. I'm 43 and 8 weeks pregnant with what seems to be two healthy little babies so far.

I'm only starting to come out of my shock now. So far the pregnancy has been fine, not too much in the way of symptoms. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Hi, I'm 39, I'll be 40 next month. I'm 6.4 days pregnant. I'll find out on Thursday if it's twins. I'm so excited. Congratulations to everyone. I feel like my family will be as complete as it can be. My first set of twins boys came early at 23 weeks and I had them for a few days. I have a beautiful six year old and adorable twin boys who are four years old. Please can someone explain how I can make a signature.


----------

